# Microsoft Lumia 435 and 532 announced



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Microsoft Lumia 435 and 435 Dual SIM Specifications*

*core5.staticworld.net/images/article/2015/01/lumia532umbrella-100549470-large.png

4-inch (800 x 480 pixels) LCD display
1.2 GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 processor with Adreno 302 GPU
*1GB RAM*, 8GB internal memory, up to 128GB expandable memory with microSD
Windows Phone 8.1 OS with Lumia Denim
Dual SIM (only in Lumia 435 Dual SIM)
2MP fixed focus rear camera 
VGA front-facing camera
11.7 mm thick and weighs 134.1 grams
3.5mm audio jack, FM Radio
3G, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS / aGPS
1560mAh battery with up to 11.7 h talk time

*Price - 81 $ before taxes*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5hA3TvTf7w

*Microsoft Lumia 532 and 532 Dual SIM Specifications*



4-inch (800 x 480 pixels) LCD display
1.2 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 processor
1GB RAM, 8GB internal memory, up to 128GB expandable memory with microSD
Windows Phone 8.1 OS with Lumia Denim
Dual SIM (only in Lumia 532 Dual SIM)
5MP fixed focus rear camera
VGA front-facing camera
11.6 mm thick and weighs 136.3 grams
3.5mm audio jack, FM Radio
3G, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS / aGPS
1560mAh battery with up to 12 h talk time

*Price - 93$ before taxes*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYTvKHZpHg

launch in February 2015


----------



## Shah (Jan 15, 2015)

Fixed focus camera can be a deal-breaker for many. Nevertheless, They may be worth considering if launched around 5k.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 15, 2015)

now this could be a turning point in MS history since it is surely going to be a game changer.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont get why Lumia 530 still exists though,its more expensive and worse etc in every way except for autofocus 5MP camera
otherwise form factor etc is nearly same

I feel MS has finally gotten itself right,2015 might bring a whole load of surprises


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

Lumia 532 has camera flash ?


----------



## Shah (Jan 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> Lumia 532 has camera flash ?



I don't see any in the pictures.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> Lumia 532 has camera flash ?



No flash in these phones
the lowest Lumia with flash is the 535


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fixed focus cameras in 2015?  *facepalm* Anyway this could be a great alternative to cheap droids like zenfone4,moto e, redmi 1s,etc.I had lumia 520 for a year and i was generally satisfied with it except for average battery life and weak multitasking experience though hopefully new OS and ram increase might fix that although battery life will still probably end up being average. Still a good buy if priced at 4k for 435 and 5k and 532.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Fixed focus cameras in 2015?  *facepalm* Anyway this could be a great alternative to cheap droids like zenfone4,moto e, redmi 1s,etc.I had lumia 520 for a year and i was generally satisfied with it except for average battery life and weak multitasking experience though hopefully new OS and ram increase might fix that although battery life will still probably end up being average. Still a good buy if priced at 4k for 435 and 5k and 532.



520 battery life was bad because of the really small battery it packed,most of the newer ones have 2000mah batteries atleast now


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2015)

UPDATE TO THIS THREAD- 
Microsoft claims new Lumia 532 is 'Windows 10 ready' hinting at new OS name for phones | Windows Central
this confirms existing Lumias will get windows 10 and another WP7 fiasco is averted


----------



## srkmish (Jan 21, 2015)

Dunno how this is a game changer. When you have a phone like Yureka available at 9k and Android one at 5.5k. What does this offer these phones.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2015)

srkmish said:


> Dunno how this is a game changer. When you have a phone like Yureka available at 9k and Android one at 5.5k. What does this offer these phones.



Android One and Yureka are made by notorious OEMs with bad aftersales,build quality etc
Lumias are very well built compared to android one ,cant say for Yureka since ive not got a hands on with it but going by MMX,im gonna assume its like all other MMX products except with better chipset etc for the price
also not everyone wants android,some of us prefer Windows Phone,ios etc but since ios devices are expensive,Windows Phone is a cheaper option


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

Fixed focus cam is a downer. They should've given auto-focus.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fixed focus cam is a downer. They should've given auto-focus.



its a 5-7k bracket phone,what do you expect


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> its a 5-7k bracket phone,what do you expect



Alteast a 3.2 mp back cam with AF. my first phone (nokia 6303c) had that and Dual LED Flash for around 7k and that was in 2009 I think.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

But these might eventually get windows 10.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Alteast a 3.2 mp back cam with AF. my first phone (nokia 6303c) had that and Dual LED Flash for around 7k and that was in 2009 I think.



Thats true but the rest of the components wouldnt have been so high end na such as touch screen etc

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> But these might eventually get windows 10.



They will,see the link in Post #12
thankfully they wont repeat another WP7 episode


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Thats true but the rest of the components wouldnt have been so high end na such as touch screen etc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah and it is a good move. First time I am all in for the Windows phone but there is still lack of hardware that will make me sold on it.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah and it is a good move. First time I am all in for the Windows phone but there is still lack of hardware that will make me sold on it.



yep Lumias are awesome but I want to see one with an SD615 and 3gb ram!! 
till then im sticking with my 720!! <3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Thats true but the rest of the components wouldnt have been so high end na such as touch screen etc



This is a Nokia 6303c



Spoiler



*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/nokia-6303-classic.jpg



They could've kept the camera resolution same but with AF and that wouldn't cost as much.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yep Lumias are awesome but I want to see one with an SD615 and 3gb ram!!
> till then im sticking with my 720!! <3



yeah and i don't think we have to wait for too long since I am counting MWC for my next phone may be i get m9 this time coz I haven't found that build quality in any phone not even in Ipjone 6.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> yeah and i don't think we have to wait for too long since I am counting MWC for my next phone may be i get m9 this time coz I haven't found that build quality in any phone not even in Ipjone 6.



yeah actually despite HTC M series phones and iphones both having an aluminium body,apple does "cost-cutting" and doesnt include a magnesium frame in their phones making them extra fragile
hell even xiaomi phones have a magnesium frame inside their phone bodies
thats why i hate iphones
ipads are a whole different story 
I dont get how ipads are priced considerably lower(still pricey though,but doesnt seem that pricey since nexus 6 and nexus 9 pricing  ) than iphones despite sharing the exact same hardware except camera and display,infact ipads cpus are even clocked higher and even the battery is much bigger


----------



## sandynator (Jan 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yep Lumias are awesome but I want to see one with an SD615 and 3gb ram!!
> till then im sticking with my 720!! <3




Bro do you think Windows OS will require 3 gb ram?? 
Barely experience any lag after win 8.1 in my 520. Sad that I sold it for battery back up & went for redmi 1s.

BTW has the cons in 535 been sorted out??


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Bro do you think Windows OS will require 3 gb ram??
> Barely experience any lag after win 8.1 in my 520. Sad that I sold it for battery back up & went for redmi 1s.
> 
> BTW has the cons in 535 been sorted out??



3gb ram wasnt for lag,its for future upgradability 
I dont want my next phone to end up like the 1020(hardware restrictions because the Pureview sensor takes alot of resources so it doesnt get the same features as 920 despite same hardware and design except camera)
I know windows doesnt need high end hardware to run,I have a 720(512mb ram) and 820(1gb ram) and I prefer them to any of the other phones in my collection because they are smoother and faster(Z10(2gb),Nexus 5(2gb) etc)
android Lollipop is really bad,im considering downgrading to kitkat soon

Lumia 535 issues are still present im afraid,some say its a hardware issue,microsoft says its a software issue
I think either way its a great buy and the problems are overhyped,if its software,itll be solved soon
if its hardware,microsoft will obviously rectify it and offer replacements for free since they wont want to lose marketshare
for 9k,its a great buy


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Bro do you think Windows OS will require 3 gb ram??
> Barely experience any lag after win 8.1 in my 520. Sad that I sold it for battery back up & went for redmi 1s.
> 
> BTW has the cons in 535 been sorted out??



sd 200 is still not that great. MS is surely going to announce more mid Rangers in mwc.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> sd 200 is still not that great. MS is surely going to announce more mid Rangers in mwc.



yeah i expect something with an intel atom or an SD615 or SD815 in the upcoming phones
SD200 is decent but struggles with high res videos and some games
still its not bad at the price,looking at the whole package
id still get a 730 by spending more though over the 535


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i expect something with an intel atom or an SD615 or SD815 in the upcoming phones
> SD200 is decent but struggles with high res videos and some games
> still its not bad at the price,looking at the whole package
> id still get a 730 by spending more though over the 535



And today MS tweet that some devices might be left out of windows 10.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And today MS tweet that some devices might be left out of windows 10.



Every Windows Phone 8 phone will get Windows 10, except the ones that won?t | Ars Technica

yeah I just saw the link

what it basically means is(according to me)-

1.carrier devices will rely on carriers for the upgrade (lumia icon etc which still havent got cyan update from Verizon Wireless)
2.old/low spec phones (obviously)  wont be getting 4K video and "hey cortana" because the hardware wont support it.All WP8/8.1 phones will get Windows 10 but it will be like android kitkat on the Moto E,will be there in name etc 

I know Lumia 1020 is one of the phones which wont get the same features as its 8.7MP camera cousin-the Lumia 920 despite exact same hardware and design except camera because its hardware despite powerful is maxed out to support the 41mp pureview sensor so despite the sensor being powerful enough(the sensor even has its own cpu i believe which is dedicated to supplement the SD S4 Pro on board while taking shots , read about this in another forum),its hardware cant support 4K video thanks to the older chipset

still Windows 10 without the new features to "exceptions" will still bring forth more possibilities for better apps and better quality to these phones if not for 4k video


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Every Windows Phone 8 phone will get Windows 10, except the ones that won?t | Ars Technica
> 
> yeah I just saw the link
> 
> ...



so basically they bombed the excitement after all. Low end are always meant to be low end.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> so basically they bombed the excitement after all. Low end are always meant to be low end.



yep you can say that!
personally a good mid-range is my favourite , they dont cost as much as a flagship and are better than low end making for better value for money over a flagship or a low end


----------



## Garima Singh (Feb 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yep you can say that!
> personally a good mid-range is my favourite , they dont cost as much as a flagship and are better than low end making for better value for money over a flagship or a low end



but still, getting the MS experience on a budget phone is really great. Guess, Microsoft’s motto of providing high-end experience on low-end device is working out after all.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yep you can say that!
> personally a good mid-range is my favourite , they dont cost as much as a flagship and are better than low end making for better value for money over a flagship or a low end



I don't know man. I am getting a feeling that this overflow of UI will surely going to impact the low end devices. Windows 10 is stuttering a lot on Lumia 830.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2015)

^^ windows 10 for phones is like an alpha build now. you cant really complaint! wait for the final release


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ windows 10 for phones is like an alpha build now. you cant really complaint! wait for the final release



I am not complaining. It is just that there is a lot going on in the UI. Low end processors will have problem keeping up with it. But I am still hoping that I will be wrong.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Garima Singh said:


> but still, getting the MS experience on a budget phone is really great. Guess, Microsoft’s motto of providing high-end experience on low-end device is working out after all.



Yeah,low rangers are the most popular phones these days,even people with a flagship usually buy one as a backup

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I don't know man. I am getting a feeling that this overflow of UI will surely going to impact the low end devices. Windows 10 is stuttering a lot on Lumia 830.



its just an early preview,they basically released a very half baked version because of the enthusiasm of fans
im sure they will improve performance especially since only low range and a few mid range phones have the test builds at the moment


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Yeah,low rangers are the most popular phones these days,even people with a flagship usually buy one as a backup
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I am hoping for a more proper Windows 10 phone at MWC


----------



## Garima Singh (Feb 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am not complaining. It is just that there is a lot going on in the UI. Low end processors will have problem keeping up with it. But I am still hoping that I will be wrong.



I have got the Lumia 532. It works really fine for me as a backup device. but the main reason behind me getting this budget windows phone is beacuse i want a phone for my dad who is looking for his first smartphone. I will test it out for a few more days and will let all you guys know how it performs.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

Garima Singh said:


> I have got the Lumia 532. It works really fine for me as a backup device. but the main reason behind me getting this budget windows phone is beacuse i want a phone for my dad who is looking for his first smartphone. I will test it out for a few more days and will let all you guys know how it performs.



Great do post back.


----------



## Garima Singh (Feb 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Great do post back.



So after testing it thoroughly... i have reached the conclusion that 532 is a very decent phone.. easy-to-use.. robust make.. battery backup is also great.. and it also performs smoothly.. a few hidden features which you would only realize after using it extensively are that you can convert a normal audio call into a video call.. personalize the home screen.. adjust the size of the pins... and much more which I will keep on posting as I see...  the most amazing part are the live tiles which just enliven the screen... this video will also help you learn a bit more about the phone in detail.. check it out... *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG9FLQKSaR4 I give this phone a thumbs up..


----------



## mohit9206 (Feb 25, 2015)

^^
Although it is a good phone i agree but it's not as good as old older Lumia phones made by Nokia. Nokia had a good experience how to make good hardware but Microsoft is not so good. For example no IPS screens, no Gorilla Glass display, no autofocus, etc which older Lumias had. Not to mention overpriced by atleast 1500rs.But still a decent phone which could have been better.
Lava Windows Phone actually has better specs at 4k than this at nearly 7k.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Garima Singh said:


> So after testing it thoroughly... i have reached the conclusion that 532 is a very decent phone.. easy-to-use.. robust make.. battery backup is also great.. and it also performs smoothly.. a few hidden features which you would only realize after using it extensively are that you can convert a normal audio call into a video call.. personalize the home screen.. adjust the size of the pins... and much more which I will keep on posting as I see...  the most amazing part are the live tiles which just enliven the screen... this video will also help you learn a bit more about the phone in detail.. check it out... *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG9FLQKSaR4 I give this phone a thumbs up..


Hey I hope there is no ghost touch problem?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey I hope there is no ghost touch problem?



that was only the 535 but a firmware update apparently fixed it(?)


----------



## Garima Singh (Feb 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey I hope there is no ghost touch problem?



Nope... no issues with the touch or performance whatsoever, touch wood. Hope it continues to perform the way it is performing..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Garima Singh said:


> Nope... no issues with the touch or performance whatsoever, touch wood. Hope it continues to perform the way it is performing..



DO keep an eye for those ghost touch. L535 was not having this problem initially but it slowly crept in with time.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> that was only the 535 but a firmware update apparently fixed it(?)



It was one hell of a big update if I remember correctly it was more than 300MB.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> DO keep an eye for those ghost touch. L535 was not having this problem initially but it slowly crept in with time.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



hmm,good thing it was only a software issue, a hardware issue would have spelt more trouble i guess


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> hmm,good thing it was only a software issue, a hardware issue would have spelt more trouble i guess



Hardware failure was not the most likely option. And I don't stress on issues which I feel that can be fixed on a software update. So good work from MS.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hardware failure was not the most likely option. And I don't stress on issues which I feel that can be fixed on a software update. So good work from MS.



yeah quite agree


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

These devices could surely target the potential first time smart phone buyers. I will pick 435 for my Singapore visit to use it as a back up phone.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> These devices could surely target the potential first time smart phone buyers. I will pick 435 for my Singapore visit to use it as a back up phone.



yeah you will have best of both worlds that way


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah you will have best of both worlds that way



I am prone to loosing my phones when I am on vacation so I just try to find a cheap smartphone every time and 6 months back I managed to loose my bro moto e in Malaysia.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am prone to loosing my phones when I am on vacation so I just try to find a cheap smartphone every time and 6 months back I managed to loose my bro moto e in Malaysia.



i know that feel bro


----------



## Garima Singh (Mar 2, 2015)

thomson said:


> Thanks for providing information,Nokia Lumia 532 looking good, but is it available in black, one of my friend going to buy this....



Yep it is available in black.. looks pretty cool.. I have got a green one..


----------



## VikramS (Mar 2, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> ^^
> Although it is a good phone i agree but it's not as good as old older Lumia phones made by Nokia. Nokia had a good experience how to make good hardware but Microsoft is not so good. For example no IPS screens, no Gorilla Glass display, no autofocus, etc which older Lumias had. Not to mention overpriced by atleast 1500rs.But still a decent phone which could have been better.
> Lava Windows Phone actually has better specs at 4k than this at nearly 7k.




Well, even though the specs are almost the same and in some context the Lava Iris Win 1 has definitely got an upper-hand like the battery power and flash but still, it fails to satisfy with its performance. It is just not Lava phones which have performance issues but, almost every other budget phones from companies like Micromax, Intex, Xolo, RedMi, etc., are marred by sluggish performance. One simply cannot compare the performance of Microsoft’s devices with other company’s devices. Even Android devices which cost around 15k are marred by problems like sluggish performance. Anyways, coming back to the topic, I would like to say that I am just posting my personal opinion, rather my experience. If you don’t believe me that how and why 532 is better than the Lava Iris Win 1, check these links out:
Compare phones | Lava Iris Win1 vs Microsoft Lumia 532 Dual SIM | phoneCURRY (India)
Compare Microsoft Lumia 532 vs Lava Iris Win1 Specifications and Price


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 2, 2015)

VikramS said:


> Well, even though the specs are almost the same and in some context the Lava Iris Win 1 has definitely got an upper-hand like the battery power and flash but still, it fails to satisfy with its performance. It is just not Lava phones which have performance issues but, almost every other budget phones from companies like Micromax, Intex, Xolo, RedMi, etc., are marred by sluggish performance. One simply cannot compare the performance of Microsoft’s devices with other company’s devices. Even Android devices which cost around 15k are marred by problems like sluggish performance. Anyways, coming back to the topic, I would like to say that I am just posting my personal opinion, rather my experience. If you don’t believe me that how and why 532 is better than the Lava Iris Win 1, check these links out:
> Compare phones | Lava Iris Win1 vs Microsoft Lumia 532 Dual SIM | phoneCURRY (India)
> Compare Microsoft Lumia 532 vs Lava Iris Win1 Specifications and Price



yeah hardware and software are built for each other,unlike most androids
Lumias are safe bets ,you can call them the Maruti Suzuki of phones,good service and easy availability of parts at reasonable rates,multiple products with various specs for the same price ranges and long lasting and excellent build quality
and also under estimated on paper when compared to counterparts especially korean ones(*cough* samsung and hyundai *cough* ) 
coincidence  
- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> These devices could surely target the potential first time smart phone buyers. I will pick 435 for my Singapore visit to use it as a back up phone.



btw some people have been able to score Lumia 520s and 525s for as low as $40 in countries such as singapore,dubai,US etc
just thought i should share incase you want a good deal
only thing is battery life and display is slightly worse with 52x


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] I was offered one 520 for 2200. The only problem is that the device has got a bit cracked screen towards the end and a bit of internet connectivity problem as it was in water for about 2 hours or so, So I don't ind it and after a little more bargain I got it for 2k.


----------



## VikramS (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone heard about the Asha exchange offer? Microsoft is giving assured discounts of Rs. 1500 and 1000 to Asha users for buying the Lumia 435. I have read this article Still using an Asha phone? Upgrade to a Lumia 435 with this new exchange offer from Microsoft | 91mobiles.com but the date isn’t mentioned anywhere. Is it applicable right away or will I have to wait for it? Also, can I get this offer at every retailer’s store or only at Microsoft’s dedicated store?


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 11, 2015)

I really like all the series of lumia. I have lumia 435.  The best thing is Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10. Curious to know that will be new in it.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

VikramS said:


> Has anyone heard about the Asha exchange offer? Microsoft is giving assured discounts of Rs. 1500 and 1000 to Asha users for buying the Lumia 435. I have read this article Still using an Asha phone? Upgrade to a Lumia 435 with this new exchange offer from Microsoft | 91mobiles.com but the date isn’t mentioned anywhere. Is it applicable right away or will I have to wait for it? Also, can I get this offer at every retailer’s store or only at Microsoft’s dedicated store?



It is available from the get go. Just go ahead and buy the phone.


----------

